
Apple Supplier Foxconn Agrees to $3.5B Takeover of Sharp - japaget
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/03/30/foxconn-sharp-acquisition-finalized/
======
SixSigma
see also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11387937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11387937)
for more details

